# 'Merica Thread - Big Mac with a Side of Freedom



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

If the UK and Canada can have a thread, so can the United States of Merica


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone loves a good Murica joke. 









Annnd another one










One more just because


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

love the bill clinton picture.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Go USA! USA number 1!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Proud 'Murricans Here!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^Proud 'murican i c :lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

'Merica! F'ing A man, F'ing A.


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Borophyll said:


>


lmao


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TheFather said:


> If the UK and Canada can have a thread, so can the United States of Merica


:clapNice,I love these threads,but this one is my favorite so far : D.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ooh, a fresh batch of America balls!*


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

rip twinkies. a true american.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Major Glory > Captain America


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

mightypillow said:


>


Oh look the French tricolor. Vive la France


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Dis thread needz moar moosics!!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

(LoL mod really edit my post)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool. If there's one thing I love more than America, it's America.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Cool. If there's one thing I love more than America, it's America.


That's a true patriot right there.

F**K YEAH 'MERICA


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Mods, I think all this should just be merged with my "America is Weird" thread. :haha


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

lol this thread is cracking me up. Keep them coming!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I am surprised at the fact that nobody has posted one of these yet:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Disarray said:


>


Lmao, disturbing, yet pretty fackin hilarious.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

prisonofmind said:


>


lol, amazing.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

You guys need to stop failing this thread. I'm disappoint.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Always liked how WWII pilots decorated their fighter planes








And there is always the odd collectors that are into black americana


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Epic thread is epic


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge










Thanks Seattle.

More specifically for Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice In Chains and Soundgarden.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Also San Francisco and the bay area punk music, and the stuff that came from that.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be the whiny little realistic ***** to get you all hyped to heat my *** but if you haven't noticed. Our government has been selling us and our freedoms out slowly but surely recently. Enjoy ur freedom while you can cuz soon ur big Mac will come with a side of communism and government control. BOOM!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hog farm waste lagoons. Yep, we got'em.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

So true


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

So true










haha even women and children -










haha










/sarcasm 
still funny tho


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks to all the soldiers that made the ultimate sacrifice to keep the US free.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

*THE REAL FOOTBALL. AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE CAUSE STONE COLD said SO.*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

@prisonofmind, Certainly more better than watching a bunch of guys in tights reach between each others' legs to grab a ball.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder how good I will be at foot ball if I try it : D.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Raphael200 said:


> I wonder how good I will be at foot ball if I try it : D.


With all those distractions? Horrible, I'd say.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

mark101 said:


> American Rugby with body armour and crash helmets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why studies have proven Football to be more violent than Rugby.

If those Rugby athletes got hit like this there'd be too many deaths for the sport to exist.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Football is played proper in England

Just Sayin'


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

On the bright side


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


>


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> So true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my brief contribution to the 'Merica Thread


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

nsfw


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm having flashbacks of 5th grade.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Bill's packin' heat. And I'm not talking about his uzi  

On second thought ... there were probably other Lewinskis during his term. 

Quick someone give me a sleeping pill. I'm being gross. It's past my bedtime. Night.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The best of American culture


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


You could use Iran's support for Hezbollah and the Assad regime of Syria as Iranian 'sabotage' in other countries.

However, the Iranians have done nothing to us, all they did was overthrow a dictatorial Shah who was a Western puppet. I hate it that Israel is allowed nuclear weapons but Iran is threatened with military action.










This map shows how Iran is surrounded by US allies, and then people wonder why some Iranians believe that a nuclear weapon is the only way to guarantee their security.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

apx24 said:


> You could use Iran's support for Hezbollah and the Assad regime of Syria as Iranian 'sabotage' in other countries.
> 
> However, the Iranians have done nothing to us, all they did was overthrow a dictatorial Shah who was a Western puppet. I hate it that Israel is allowed nuclear weapons but Iran is threatened with military action.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I thought it was a little black and white too, some of those interventions like Korea (1950-53) and Kuwait (1991) were carried out with mostly good intent, or as a response to something else (and I support them). And that map! The Americans 'condemn' Assad but they let the Saudis get away with everything (credit to the Saudis for keeping such a stronghold over their people).

It's often suggested that the American footprint on Iraq has created a complex mishap in Iraqi society which has only increased anti-American sentiments i.e. more like Iran a few decades ago, and a lot more dangerous now for the average person than during the Saddam days. And interestingly enough, Iran is considered more open-minded on a lower/human level (yes the government doesn't seem very democratic) and accepting when it comes to such controversial topics as multi-ethnicism and transgenderism than it's Arab neighbour. So I support my fellow Iranians and say no to those crafty Israelis.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The best the US Military has!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ The irony is, during the civil war, Britain favoured a Southern victory. 

We're such a bunch of suck ups we are


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

lonelyjew said:


>


hugh laurie is english


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Brasilia said:


> ^ The irony is, during the civil war, Britain favoured a Southern victory.
> 
> We're such a bunch of suck ups we are


Yes, very ironic. After all, both countries are in the same position now as they were over 150 years ago.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> .


EW who let the redcoat in. Kill it with fire.



Also, is he a ginger?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


>


Since when is Ginger a race?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

&


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> but you called him a red coat


Redcoat isn't a race. It's just a name for you stuffy tea guzzlers across the pond.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw this one a while back and thought it was funny...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

neva4get

(in my case, I never remembered)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Redcoat isn't a race. It's just a name for you stuffy tea guzzlers across the pond.


lol I thought that was some kind of communist reference myself


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

www.walmart.com/heroes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Redcoat isn't a race. It's just a name for you stuffy tea guzzlers across the pond.


Redcoats are also called lobster backs too.

The redcoats surrender. We win!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

GOD ****ing BLESS AMERICA. ****ing BLESS IT. BLESS THE ****ing **** OUT OF IT.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

9/11

Discuss.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The Middle East 

Discuss.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

'Murica.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Brad5 said:


>


:teeth That's laaazzyyy.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw something similar to that, and I believe it's mainly for kids so they don't drop and spill it everywhere when they're trying to pour themselves a drink.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

hey yall


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

;D


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

The infamous 6th street in Austin Texas....one of the only places in Texas I can tolerate.




























I've been drunk here more times then I'd like to admit.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

anonomousey said:


> hugh laurie is english


I think the most epic parts of some of the 'merica meme pics is the more subtle trolling that you can find in some of them, like that. You missed this one though:










Husqvarna is Swedish . Another one I love has a military helicopter in it that is Russian lol.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

The nation he's referring to is America.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Fook off, hating trolls! USA USA USA


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

uncle sam barks barky bark


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

At least in the USA you can buy a 357 Magnum to blow your own brains out with at relatively low cost.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

"'Merica" as a supposedly cool (?) name/minute abbreviation for America sounds a bit too Mexican in my view 

Also:



Wikipedia said:


> _*Merica*_ is a genus of sea snails, marine gastropod mollusks in the family Cancellariidae, the nutmeg snails.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome jpg for Memorial Day weekend, even if it is 5 years old 








Thank a vet.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

http://johnroseillustration.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/america-cartoon_.jpg


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

^


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Reclus said:


> Mods, I think all this should just be merged with my "America is Weird" thread. :haha


*Agreed.*

Pointless thread is pointless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mersault said:


> "'Merica" as a supposedly cool (?) name/minute abbreviation for America sounds a bit too Mexican in my view


It sounds rather lame to me.

Just say the whole word and don't be lazy like those Fakebookers over there...


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I keep reading the title of this thread as Mercia, as in one of the Anglo-saxon kingdoms, now the midlands in UK (where i'm from)...every time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------

